# Scherzo for orchestra



## AndreasvanHaren

Scherzo: Allegro e agitato 

Here is the 3rd movement of what is going to be my second symphony. This one is titled "Scherzo". It has a piano but the piano is not a solo instrument, it is there only in the role as an orchestral color. I am wondering still if this part is too long, maybe I short shorten it. Any suggestions? And any thought about the balance of the mix would be great, it's not easy to keep it clear with so many instruments!

André


----------



## chillowack

I can't believe no one has replied to this yet.

Brilliant! From the very first note I was swept joyously up into the music.

The dynamics are superbly orchestrated, the instruments sound nearly real, the drama is powerful, the counterpoint is like a riveting debate. The gentle harp transition into the Beethovenesque second half was lovely, and that whole final section is of a very high level of artistry, with the thunderous cymbal-crash finale making me want to leap to my feet in a standing ovation.

This beautiful work reminds me of Beethoven's exhilarating _Leonore #3 Overture_, and another one of Ludwig's overtures (_Ruins of Athens_ maybe, or _Prometheus_...sorry, the exact title escapes me at the moment...but it's most definitely a strong Beethoven savor, with the drama and the rush and the breathtaking themes).

Almost certainly my favorite of your compositions thus far. Bravissimo, André! I can't wait to hear the rest.


----------



## AndreasvanHaren

chillowack said:


> I can't believe no one has replied to this yet.
> 
> Brilliant! From the very first note I was swept joyously up into the music.
> 
> The dynamics are superbly orchestrated, the instruments sound nearly real, the drama is powerful, the counterpoint is like a riveting debate. The gentle harp transition into the Beethovenesque second half was lovely, and that whole final section is of a very high level of artistry, with the thunderous cymbal-crash finale making me want to leap to my feet in a standing ovation.
> 
> This beautiful work reminds me of Beethoven's exhilarating _Leonore #3 Overture_, and another one of Ludwig's overtures (_Ruins of Athens_ maybe, or _Prometheus_...sorry, the exact title escapes me at the moment...but it's most definitely a strong Beethoven savor, with the drama and the rush and the breathtaking themes).
> 
> Almost certainly my favorite of your compositions thus far. Bravissimo, André! I can't wait to hear the rest.


Thanks so much for the great comments! I am glad you like it. I had a great time working on it and spent much time on the volume mix. I already finished the second movement of the symphony, here is the link:

http://www.box.net/shared/eztg3zefnh

Yesterday I finished scoring the last movement as well, but I still have to record it into Logic, so it will take at least 1 month before I can post it. I used Garritan Personal Orchestral sounds for this recording but am going to buy Kontakt 4 today which has an orchestral library taken from the Vienna Symphonic Library, it is very possible that I will rerecord it. In that case I will post the new version here.

André


----------



## Delicious Manager

I hesitated before posting this, but you put your work in a public place, so here goes. While I think it is skillfully written and orchestrated, I wonder why someone would want to write in the style of Beethoven-Mendelssohn in 2011...


----------



## AndreasvanHaren

Delicious Manager said:


> I hesitated before posting this, but you put your work in a public place, so here goes. While I think it is skillfully written and orchestrated, I wonder why someone would want to write in the style of Beethoven-Mendelssohn in 2011...


For the only reason anyone writes music or making any kind of art: because I love this style! It feels great to work in this romantically style. I know the whole discussion about write music that fits in your own time but I believe music should be an expression of what you like and not the time you live in. Lots of composers, mostly teachers, are in my opinion too serious in these things.


----------



## chillowack

AndreasvanHaren said:


> For the only reason anyone writes music or making any kind of art: because I love this style! It feels great to work in this romantically style. I know the whole discussion about write music that fits in your own time but I believe music should be an expression of what you like and not the time you live in. Lots of composers, mostly teachers, are in my opinion too serious in these things.


This is my opinion as well--which may be why I'm such a big fan of André's work.

I feel the same way about poetry, literature, and art.

But this is an unpopular stance, and there's never a shortage of critics decrying it as anachronistic or backward-thinking. My father is constantly after me to write my poetry in a more modern style.

Stanley Kubrick, when asked why he used older music (i.e. Johann and Richard Strauss) for the soundtrack of _2001: A Space Odyssey_, rather than a new score composed by a modern composer, said: "However good our best film composers may be, they are not a Beethoven, a Mozart or a Brahms."


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

I Seriously Love the melody with solo with violins and cellos. Really amazing. But the style is hardly romantic, need more chopin work on it. God job on music. You are on my Top composers here.


----------



## MusicSoundsNice

Fab composition, loved 2:15 

The opening of the second movement is just wonderful too!


----------



## Sid James

I also found it a bit conservative (but solidly done), however I remember enjoying more some of the other music that you have posted here on TC in the past...


----------



## Kopachris

Rimsky-Korsakov's _Principles of Orchestration_ talks a lot about balance in an orchestra. You might want to take a look at it. I only listened to the first bit of this movement, but I enjoyed what I listened to, and will finish listening some other time (I'm very busy at the moment). I agree with your philosophy on music, and have discussed it in relation to another composer's work on this forum. They called me "out-of-date." Keep doing what you love!

P.S. Finally! Someone else who knows how to work with computer-generated music properly!


----------

